# Tenon Cutters?



## Chip_365

Do any of you have any thoughts or preferences on tenon cutters for making rustic twig / log furniture?

I've no experience with these but would like to try it out but am not sure which set to get first and or if both are needed long term, as different tools for different jobs?

Choices I've been looking at are the Veritas tenon cutters at Lee Valley Tools perhaps the kit of 3 (quite expensive for me)

http://www.leevalley.com/garden/page.aspx?c=2&p=42299&cat=2,2180,41007

or the Logman Log Furniture Tenon Maker from Baileys' (more affordable but needs a router, so nearly the same as the Veritas)

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=16500&catID=


Also is this the right forum for furniture making or could Arborsite benefit from a specific furniture making forum?

Thank you for any experiences or reviews.

Chip.


----------



## carvinmark

I build log furniture and had a friend make my tennon cutter head for me because I don't like the cone shape tennon and the one with the router looks to flimsy. Mine has a home made pneumatic feed system and can tennon up to a 5,1/2" dia log. It has an industerial 7 hp electric motor. Takes about 5 seconds per tennon. Cost for the cutter head alone was 950.00, for me, money well spent. I shopped around for a tennon cutter for about a year before I decided I would have to have one built to my specs. Wish I had a pic for you, I'll try to get one today.


----------



## Adkpk

carvinmark said:


> I build log furniture and had a friend make my tennon cutter head for me because I don't like the cone shape tennon and the one with the router looks to flimsy. Mine has a home made pneumatic feed system and can tennon up to a 5,1/2" dia log. It has an industerial 7 hp electric motor. Takes about 5 seconds per tennon. Cost for the cutter head alone was 950.00, for me, money well spent. I shopped around for a tennon cutter for about a year before I decided I would have to have one built to my specs. Wish I had a pic for you, I'll try to get one today.



Umm, pic of that would be nice. 

My brother has the Lee valley tenon cutters. They are good quality. I have the Tenon maker form Baileys. It gets the job done but then you need to clean up the tenons. Leaves pretty narely spiral. I clean it up on my belt sanded mounted in the vise. Works fine. If I was working on something I really needed to get right I would use both. The tenon maker to reduce the size of the log and Lee Valley to smooth it.


----------



## sawyerDave

*Veritas are easy to use...*

And don't take up much space. You might want to do a google search for these online, you might find them a little cheaper, or wait for the woodworking show to come to your area, they might have them on sale!


----------



## carvinmark

Sorry guys, been trying to post some pics, no luck. Will try to sort it out tomorrow


----------



## stonykill

I have the Lee Valley tenon cutters, well at least a few sizes. They are great, top quality and easy to use. I always use mine with an antique brace, antho I'm sure a drill would be fine. It just seems wrong to use power tools to make twig furniture...ya know....


----------



## big daddio

i bought the 1 inch veritas tenon cutter. has been quite handy for small slab benches. it has performed well even with cured out sourwood. got some locust and hickory i'm gonna use next.


----------



## carver36

*Tennon Cutters*

Don't know much about tennon cutters, i have a small one to use with my router. I did notice in the lattest Craftsman Catalog that they have some listed in thier lumberjack tool section, prices didn't seem too bad.
Carver


----------



## mtlogfurniture

*Tenon Cutter*



carvinmark said:


> I build log furniture and had a friend make my tennon cutter head for me because I don't like the cone shape tennon and the one with the router looks to flimsy. Mine has a home made pneumatic feed system and can tennon up to a 5,1/2" dia log. It has an industerial 7 hp electric motor. Takes about 5 seconds per tennon. Cost for the cutter head alone was 950.00, for me, money well spent. I shopped around for a tennon cutter for about a year before I decided I would have to have one built to my specs. Wish I had a pic for you, I'll try to get one today.



Hey, could you send me some pics of your tenon cutter. Im planning to build one too, could you send me some specs of yours as well? Check out my furniture at www.mtlogfurniture.net. Do you have a site? You can email me at [email protected]. I would REALLY appreciate some direction on this tenon cutter. Thanks so much!


----------

